# I love pokemon memes.



## kraine (Mar 24, 2010)

So here's one. 

Huge image time!


----------



## Taralack (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice! I love especially the knitting Cubone and the bone for the SOS. 

Would totally do this but it's been months since I last played MD... I don't remember my team at all.


----------



## kraine (Mar 24, 2010)

Hehe thanks.  The knitting cubone is actually a FotC ref. Probably way to subtle for everyone except total addicts.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 24, 2010)

"If you have money, you're saved." is perfect.
:3


----------



## kraine (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha. It's so true.. I'm like.  Oh, only a gummi? Nice try, you're dead.


----------

